# Crazy theories that may be bullshit



## Crystalize (Sep 8, 2011)

Maybe dp is a less serious form of split personality disorder. ( one theory of mine)


----------



## brianjones (Sep 14, 2011)

now what do you want from us?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Dont have other personalities


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

I definitely feel like I have different selves and theories and states of mind and emotional states that aren't communicating to each other correctly. But Im aware that this is happening. Everyone has different ways of being. I just cant seem to find the threads that pull it all together into one cohesive unit.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

dissociation is on a continuum, you *can* have dp with fragmented parts of the self, that's what i've got. but i think most people here don't have that as much


----------



## baking_pineapple (Apr 27, 2011)

newyork said:


> I definitely feel like I have different selves and theories and states of mind and emotional states that aren't communicating to each other correctly. But Im aware that this is happening. Everyone has different ways of being. I just cant seem to find the threads that pull it all together into one cohesive unit.


Well put. Same.


----------

